# Federal Medical And Dental College



## Rocker16 (Nov 24, 2010)

Today i was going through pims hospital when i saw a board there on which it was written federal medical and dental college. I then searched for it online and just found job applications for it, so does anyone know about it affiliation etc and when it opening??


----------



## arslan98765 (Nov 7, 2013)

i got 60 in nts and 945 in matric and 918 in f.sc!
Alhamdullillah!
what are my chances?
from punjab?


----------

